# Error: Express gate not installed



## trancemaniac (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently had a pc built for me & i noticed when i turn it on just before the asus bios screen i manage to read something along the lines of "error Express gate not installed". After the asus screen

1. the screen goes black and it says something along the lines of "hard drive not detected"
2. then there's a flashing _ on the top left screen which lasts afew secs
3. screen goes blank then vista is load up
4. desktop loaded

I have vista home premium 64bit
asus p5q-pro motherboard
intel e8400 cpu


----------



## ASharp (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal to me. Express Gate is kind of like this operating system that ASUS enables on a number of its newer boards. It's basically a version of Linux that the board allows you to boot into in case you need to use your computer for a quick task but don't want to boot all the way into Windows just to do it. You need to install it first though before the board will recognize it and boot into it otherwise it might give you the error. Personally, I just went into BIOS and disabled Express Gate.

As for the hard drive not detected...it sounds like the board might be searching for an eSATA device but didn't find one. Also perfectly normal.

I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## trancemaniac (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks i haven't been experiencing any problems after it's loaded into the OS, just during startup.

What do i press & when do i press it to get into bios on vista? The asus motherboard screen during startup only lasts half a second, do i do it then?

Also if i'm lost in the bios, what do i do to exit without saving? I dont want to make any mistakes and mess something up


----------



## ASharp (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, I don't recommend playing around in the BIOS unless you know what you're doing. In any case, if you want to get rid of the Express Gate error you can just disable it in BIOS. Immediately after you turn on your computer (and I do mean immediately), you should see the ASUS boot logo saying "P5Q Pro" or something like that. Just a big image that fills up the screen. At this point, you should hit the Delete key on your keyboard. This will load a screen with a blue background. Just press the left/right keys on your keyboard to navigate through the top level menus. When you find a menu that says something about Express Gate, press the down key until that option is highlighted and change it to Disable. Once you're done that, press F10 to save/exit and when it asks are you sure, press Y or yes or whatever it asks and that's it!


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 22, 2009)

Or you could goto Asus and down load the Express gate updater and then download the newest Expressgate listed and install it...


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please list your system specs.

If your running a RAID array, it will not allow you to use express gate even if you install it within windows as its not compatible.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd agree with ASharp, if you're not familar or trust yourself enough to venture into the BIOS then I wouldn't. However if you want to remove the error message then entering and disabling it should solve your issue.

If the idea of Express Gate appeals to you and you do want to try it out, my advice would be for you to do as much research on it as possible so that you know exactly what you'll be dealing with. I remember reading a brief bit about it in this Bit-Tech review for the Deluxe version of your motherboard.


----------



## trancemaniac (Jan 23, 2009)

I will try disable it in BIOS. If i press f10 when i'm in BIOS is that to exit? i'd like to know what button to press if i'm lost to get out immediately!

I can't really post my system specs as i had this pc built for me, i don't know much about computers.

I know what express gate is, i think it gives you 5 secs bootup into internet/email if you're in a hurry. I don't need it


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 23, 2009)

If you get lost don't press F10. F10 is default for Save&Exit. Rather push escape a lot


----------



## iframe (Apr 22, 2009)

*Sata operation mode*

You must run sata in IDE mode otherwise it will not work so all the raid users forget this feature.
Good luck.


----------

